

Elon Musk: California Is Going To Burn Money On A Bullet Train - joering2
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musks-hyper-loop-2012-9

======
srs0001
Here is the link to the full 5 page article. It's worth every minute.
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-13/elon-musk-
th...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-13/elon-musk-the-21st-
century-industrialist#p1)

------
noonespecial
I just had the strangest Futurama flashback.

------
ewilliam
Elon Musk is awesome.

